# 14 year old bikini competitor wins pro card



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/rx-girl-videos/4307-14-year-old-inga-molla-after-winning-2011-arnold-amateur-bikini-overall-earning-ifbb-pro-card.html

anyone think this is a bit weird or totally acceptable?

in my opinion middle aged guys shouldnt really be judging a 14 year old girls body but its not really their fault. there should be a minimum age IMO. 16 at least lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wrong on every level.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Was it wrong for Lee Priest to compete at 13 and be judged by a older man.......

I don't see the problem as long as it's done tasteful and professional.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

She looks pretty amazing though :thumbup1:

14 does seem kind of young but if she enjoys it and no one is exploiting her then why not, she seems to know what she wants & has obviously worked hard to get where she is at.

Very impresive imo


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Its a bit controversial IMO, I wouldnt want my daughter doing it at that age, but then again its hard because it is a sport so really hard to judge.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cant get on the website at work, can someone puit the pics on here?

Amazed that someone that age can have that level of committment!! Good luck to her i say, i dont think its wrong at all, judges are judging the physique, not perving over them.....


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Ridiculous... :no:


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

hey aslong as they have all been CRB checked :cowboy:


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Think its a touchy subject especially its posing in next to nothing on stage again being judged. but then again 14 year old girls walk round on a beach in bikini etc and thats ok... so i dont see why she cant enjoy the sport.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

When I've ran shows I've had to sign paperwork assuring the venue NOBODY under the age of 16 would be on stage in "swimwear" or if there was there had to be nobody taking pictures in case there were any paedo's in the crowd.

One of my mates sons was playing for Hibernian FC under 16's in Edinburgh and all the parents were told they'd be asked to leave if thew were caught filming or photographing the boys play.

It's a sad sign of the world we live in when prents can't take pictures of their children.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

May I just add that is amazing she has that commitment and drive at that age she has a bright future,

But it too young IMO


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

what an awesome physique.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Quick. Stop the kids doing sports in case people are perving!

What times we live in now if this is the attitude. The girls worked hard for it and it's a sport. She's not walking the streets looking like that!


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

after watching full interview i dont really like it..

she looks young and i cant see why she is on stage! girls at that age some have big legs genetically apart from that she looks like a skinny young girl that doesnt eat right, i think its too young and its just a bit creapy.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

The Big Dog said:


> Quick. Stop the kids doing sports in case people are perving!
> 
> What times we live in now if this is the attitude. The girls worked hard for it and it's a sport. She's not walking the streets looking like that!


I agree with your point mate, but what if there are men like that watching vids of her on the net, its not good is it.


----------



## Uncivilization (Oct 3, 2011)

She don't look 14! ****... She musta been on the GH she taller than that man haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think it should be 16 minimum but she looks amazing! Fair play to the amount of commitment she's put in, and at 14 too.

I was too busy eating chips and drinking round the back of bus stops at that age!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Wrong it is :no:

At that age you do not need any work to be "toned" and slim so in this case I don't see it as sport. I see it as flaunting sexually appealing body and it DOES need age restrictions - can not believe there is none!

In many countries bikini rounds are banned from children's beauty pageants obviously not in America.... What's next - 12 year old bikini competitiors in padded bras?


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> I agree with your point mate, but what if there are men like that watching vids of her on the net, its not good is it.


people perve/watch all kinds of stuff online, I think its a bit unfair to stop her from doing something she obviously loves and has put a lot of effort into just because some weirdo might be watching and having dodgy thoughts - as long as she is kept safe and its all done properly so no one can actually do anything to her I dont see it as being much different to girls going to the beach in bikinis or wandering around town in next to nothing.

It does seem a little young to be judging girls on thier bodies at 14 but its a sport after all & she is not being forced into it + she sounds pretty clued up.

Would an extra year and a half really make that much difference??


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Did anyone hear where the comp was? "Madrid" you could of fcuked her a year ago never mind judge her,

Totally different in Spain, maybe laws are too relaxed - My only concern is that it may not be a good idea to diet hard at that age


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gymfit said:


> people perve/watch all kinds of stuff online, I think its a bit unfair to stop her from doing something she obviously loves and has put a lot of effort into just because some weirdo might be watching and having dodgy thoughts - as long as she is kept safe and its all done properly so no one can actually do anything to her I dont see it as being much different to girls going to the beach in bikinis or wandering around town in next to nothing.
> 
> It does seem a little young to be judging girls on thier bodies at 14 but its a sport after all & she is not being forced into it + she sounds pretty clued up.
> 
> Would an extra year and a half really make that much difference??


Completely agree why stop her because of her age, she's had a great head start in the sport


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I agree with your point mate, but what if there are men like that watching vids of her on the net, its not good is it.


Where do you draw the line really. You could say that letting your 14 year old child go swimming at the local pool is wrong as there might be pervs watching from the viewing area! The problem is the pervs not the sport.

As long as no photos etc and other safety is place (as it should be) then it's not a problem.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

She doesnt look 14 so i should feel bad for the thoughts going through my head?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

gymfit said:


> people perve/watch all kinds of stuff online, I think its a bit unfair to stop her from doing something she obviously loves and has put a lot of effort into just because some weirdo might be watching and having dodgy thoughts - as long as she is kept safe and its all done properly so no one can actually do anything to her I dont see it as being much different to girls going to the beach in bikinis or wandering around town in next to nothing.
> 
> It does seem a little young to be judging girls on thier bodies at 14 but its a sport after all & she is not being forced into it + she sounds pretty clued up.
> 
> Would an extra year and a half really make that much difference??


I deffo agree she has worked very hard and obv very driven and loves the sport, it is a very difficult one though because as you say she is being judged on her body,

I really dont know what the answer is, an age restriction wouldnt make no odds IMO though


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Did anyone hear where the comp was? "Madrid" you could of fcuked her a year ago never mind judge her,
> 
> Totally different in Spain, maybe laws are too relaxed - My only concern is that it may not be a good idea to diet hard at that age


agreed, shes at a delicate age and dieting to them extremes to be able to compete cannot be good for her


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

She looks way older than 14!

It is wrong though I think. Her levels of bf at her age and dieting and training she must have put in are really detromental to her health at such a young age...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

The Big Dog said:


> Where do you draw the line really. You could say that letting your 14 year old child go swimming at the local pool is wrong as there might be pervs watching from the viewing area! The problem is the pervs not the sport.
> 
> As long as no photos etc and other safety is place (as it should be) then it's not a problem.


I agree mate very difficult one to judge IMO


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

I have to say also personally one of the reasons I have never wanted to compete is because of the whole high heels and having to look sexy thing doesnt sit right with me (prob because Im such a clutz & would just look like a drag queen in heels lol) so at 14 its even worse but it is what it is and its not going to change so you have to do what is required at whatever age.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I agree with your point mate, *but what if there are men like that watching vids of her on the net, *its not good is it.


You're only saying this because your birds at work and you've spent all morning frantically wanking over her youtube vids :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

gymfit said:


> I have to say also personally one of the reasons I have never wanted to compete is because of the whole high heels and having to look sexy thing doesnt sit right with me (prob because Im such a clutz & would just look like a drag queen in heels lol) so at 14 its even worse but it is what it is and its not going to change so you have to do what is required at whatever age.


If the stage doesnt appeal what about powerlifting or strongwoman, loads of women doing it now and there bloody awesome.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

do you lot really think she looks older than 14?? look at her speaking to the guy i think she looks like a 14 yo and from waist up with malnutrition at that.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Ahhh..well - if I happen to have a daughter some day she will be the sportiest girl one can think of. I will start her on sports early - with pole dancing classes at three. When she graduates from nursery I will start to teach her posing. By twelve, when hormones have kicked in and she starts to develop hips and rounded nipples I will register her for the first bikini show. At her sixteenth birthday her daddy is going to give her "all included" holiday trip to Hungary to get her boobs done. I am going to be the proud mother of an athlete!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Avena said:


> Ahhh..well - if I happen to have a daughter some day she will be the sportiest girl one can think of. I will start her on sports early - with pole dancing classes at three. When she graduates from nursery I will start to teach her posing. By twelve, when hormones have kicked in and she starts to develop hips and rounded nipples I will register her for the first bikini show. At her sixteenth birthday her daddy is going to give her "all included" holiday trip to Hungary to get her boobs done. I am going to be the proud mother of an athlete!


So you'd happily feed your daughter on a kcalorie deficient diet at the age of 12?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

14?! wow. it is wrong, very wrong but as big dog said lee priest was 13.

soon to be in male animal. lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

EXTREME said:


> When I've ran shows I've had to sign paperwork assuring the venue NOBODY under the age of 16 would be on stage in "swimwear" or if there was there had to be nobody taking pictures in case there were any paedo's in the crowd.
> 
> One of my mates sons was playing for Hibernian FC under 16's in Edinburgh and all the parents were told they'd be asked to leave if thew were caught filming or photographing the boys play.
> 
> It's a sad sign of the world we live in when prents can't take pictures of their children.


You cant stop anyone taking pictures of anyone in a public place.If anyone told me I couldnt take pictures of my son playing football, in case i accidentally included other children in the picture, they would get a smack in the mouth.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Avena said:


> Wrong it is :no:
> 
> At that age you do not need any work to be "toned" and slim so in this case I don't see it as sport. I see it as flaunting sexually appealing body and it DOES need age restrictions - can not believe there is none!
> 
> In many countries bikini rounds are banned from children's beauty pageants obviously not in America.... What's next - 12 year old bikini competitiors in padded bras?


That's not totally true imo, there's many obese kids growing up nowadays, i'm sure she has to still eat and train right, but i do agree age restrictions should be brought in...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As much as l respect the KID for her acheivements l think to sexualise a young girl is wrong.

All you who think its ok imagine it was your daughter / neice / sister up there..

How the hell have we come to this..?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Sounds like he got a bit excited when he said "maybe age 18 or 20.." referring to her future goals lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Avena said:


> Wrong it is :no:
> 
> At that age you do not need any work to be "toned" and slim so in this case I don't see it as sport. I see it as flaunting sexually appealing body and it DOES need age restrictions - can not believe there is none!
> 
> In many countries bikini rounds are banned from children's beauty pageants obviously not in America.... What's next - 12 year old bikini competitiors in padded bras?


I think youll find plenty of pre pubesent girls, in bikinis in Amercian Pagents.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> As much as l respect the KID for her acheivements l think to sexualise a young girl is wrong.
> 
> All you who think its ok imagine it was your daughter / neice / sister up there..
> 
> How the hell have we come to this..?


Spotty dog mate. That's someones daughter everyone is eye ****ing, disgrace to be up there imo.

And weight barring exercises are not advised for young adults, and obviously kids to a more serious extent. Most implications happen age 8-14 so training at that age to get in comp shape will have detrimental affects on her adult life.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I think 14 is definitely too young but in fairness she seems pretty switched on and mature, but others wont be. 16 should be the youngest fullstop.

Big Dods comments interesting as I really dont see this as a sport.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

essexboy said:


> You cant stop anyone taking pictures of anyone in a public place.If anyone told me I couldnt take pictures of my son playing football, in case i accidentally included other children in the picture, they would get a smack in the mouth.


And you'd be held liable for your actions against photographs of under age children.

****ed up justice system, eh?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> So you'd happily feed your daughter on a kcalorie deficient diet at the age of 12?


Till about age of 17 I was active kid with 6 pack showing eating whatever was put in front of me. And that is one of the points I'm trying to make - one does not need hard work to look "bikini ready" at 14.

It does not take the same effort at 14 as it takes at 29. So age retrictions or age groups would be needed. And then we come to the question - is it right to have bikini model competition for girls aged 12-15? Would you be pleased to go to the bodybuilding comp to watch divisions like that?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

It's a crazy world we live in and pedos are not punished enough for their crimes. It's a shame people have to think this way.

What about young swimmers, young gymnasts, young bodybuilders plus many other sports for the young and up coming athletes?

This girl has been taught discipline, hard work, commitment among the other qualities that sports have to offer the young people that will help/make them better people in life.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

14 is too young yes male and female

Bikinis shouldnt be available for 14 year old girls imo


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The Big Dog said:


> It's a crazy world we live in and pedos are not punished enough for their crimes. It's a shame people have to think this way.
> 
> What about young swimmers, young gymnasts, young bodybuilders plus many other sports for the young and up coming athletes?
> 
> This girl has been taught discipline, hard work, commitment among the other qualities that sports have to offer the young people that will help/make them better people in life.


Big Dog nobody is knocking what she's achieved at her age but bikini's are a thing of beauty on a woman, on a 14 year old girl man it just seems wrong especially when she's being judged on her body... If that makes sense

I get your point tho


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

essexboy said:


> I think youll find plenty of pre pubesent girls, in bikinis in Amercian Pagents.


Agree 100%. Glad you said that!

Take a closer look them!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Avena said:


> Till about age of 17 I was active kid with 6 pack showing eating whatever was put in front of me. And that is one of the points I'm trying to make - one does not need hard work to look "bikini ready" at 14.
> 
> It does not take the same effort at 14 as it takes at 29. So age retrictions or age groups would be needed. And then we come to the question - is it right to have bikini model competition for girls aged 12-15? Would you be pleased to go to the bodybuilding comp to watch divisions like that?


No I would feel pretty horrified...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

age is just a friggin number. she probably carries herself like a person 10 years her age


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

What a body and figure she has, cant believe she 14 goodness!!!


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Breda said:


> Big Dog nobody is knocking what she's achieved at her age but bikini's are a thing of beauty on a woman, on a 14 year old girl man it just seems wrong especially when she's being judged on her body... If that makes sense
> 
> I get your point tho


Take a closer look at the things that parents dress their kids in and let them loose in town wearing!

This girl is in a competition not a beauty pageant.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

who gives a rat's ass, nobody forced her to do it


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

-AC- said:


> http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/rx-girl-videos/4307-14-year-old-inga-molla-after-winning-2011-arnold-amateur-bikini-overall-earning-ifbb-pro-card.html
> 
> anyone think this is a bit weird or totally acceptable?
> 
> in my opinion middle aged guys shouldnt really be judging a 14 year old girls body but its not really their fault. there should be a minimum age IMO. 16 at least lol.


You know I'm in 2 minds... I did notice that as my daughter got older -shes 20 now - so my eyes tended to wonder less at younger women. The fact is she looks like a woman, so on a purely biological level she is attractive (and yes I'm afraid that means sexually) and if we were wondering around dressed in furs and swinging clubs she would be part of some alpha males mating group. So try as we might to pretend we're all totally disgusted - on a very base level most men would like the look of her.

However we are not wearing furs and showing our ****s to each other and there is a very strong argument that the media and most parents are complicit in the sexualisation of young girls - I've seen 7 yr olds in thongs for Gods sake! - Now that is repulsive. Basically there's far too much emphasis on how we look - and everyone of us who builds their body up (without a sporting reason) is just as guilty as this girls parents... That's it, I'm off to become a train spotter.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Did anyone hear where the comp was? "Madrid" you could of fcuked her a year ago never mind judge her,
> 
> Totally different in Spain, maybe laws are too relaxed - My only concern is that it may not be a good idea to diet hard at that age


This is true... right or wrong you can't really tell a girl she is not old enough to enter a figure comp in the same country that says she is old enough to have sex.

Raptor... do you know the reason for such a low age of consent. Is it for a specific reason, maybe so not to criminalising kids who have sex i.e. a 14 year old and a 17 year old, or is it just 'the norm'?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

For me I find myself thinking she's too young to have her body judged, although it is a sport and it's not supposed to be in a sexual way, as a father of 3 girls I just think no. I wouldn't let my 3 do something like that at 14. 16 yes, but not at 14.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The Big Dog said:


> Take a closer look at the things that parents dress their kids in and let them loose in town wearing!
> 
> This girl is in a competition not a beauty pageant.


I know what you're sayin mate

I havent seen the link in the op as i'm at work but my prejudice stems from the fact that i'm a man and when i think of bikinis i think of women not 14 year old children


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

mikep81 said:


> For me I find myself thinking she's too young to have her body judged, although it is a sport and it's not supposed to be in a sexual way, as a father of 3 girls I just think no.* I wouldn't let my 3 do something like that* at 14. 16 yes, but not at 14.


I think this is the point. We have to assume that she had parental consent... so who are we to say her parents are wrong. Much in the same way as those children were cage fighting the other week. It's your job as a parent to make those decisions... no one knows your kids better than you.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

I think we need to appreciate this as a sport, its slightly risky as she is in a bikini class at 14 but you need to disregard any suggestiveness as you should when looking at any age competitor on stage I guess. I do however think she is a bit young to be putting yer still developing body through diets training and calory deficits.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

essexboy said:


> I think youll find plenty of pre pubesent girls, in bikinis in Amercian Pagents.


I see that people are agreeing with this comment, just because it happens doesnt make it right and just because this is worse doesnt make the 14yr old bikini competitor ok, thats like saying - rape is wrong, yeah but at least its not rape, murder and necrophilia! ok lil bit extreme but u get the point im making


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

in my opinion there is nothing wrong with it. there are parents out there slapping make up on kids under 10 and dressing them like slappers that i do disagree with. a 14 year old girl in what looks like a bikini, theres no foul, next you will be saying ban beaches and holidays. it's obvious that this means alot to her. and considering there are girls younger than her out there getting ****ed and having sex, i'd prefer my daughter have discipline and dedication than one of "those"


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

good on the girl is what I say. End of the day its up to her


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Every person is different and some may be mature enough at 14... but to keep things clean and legal in most countries of the world, IMO 16 years should be the minimum age for them to compete due to the possible nature of some of the people viewing the sport. Of course most people view it for muscle/conditioning but I'm sure some are there to perve as well. I wouldn't want to encourage any form of paedophilia in the sport or access to that level of bodily exposure.


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

It is young yes, but to be fair, there are far more worse things in this crazy fukced up world.

http://cocoandcreme.com/2011/09/say-what-4-year-old-wins-contest-wearing-fake-breast-and-butt-pads-on-toddlers-and-tiaras/


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not to bothered by it each to their own,

BUT she just doesn't look 14 and I find most young/teenagers girls don't look their age any more. F*ck me when I was young girls of 15-16 still wore knee high white socks with knee length socks how times have changed. you only see it junior and infant school. Every bodies in a rush to grow up and be an adult! best time of my life was being 14-18 not a care in the world and the young should be enjoying it to, possibly not being on stage in a bikini. (although if I was her dad I'd rather her be there then hanging out in bus stops getting pished)


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Breda said:


> I know what you're sayin mate
> 
> I havent seen the link in the op as i'm at work but my prejudice stems from the fact that i'm a man and when i think of bikinis i think of women not 14 year old children


Think bikini, think thongs, think short skirts, think boob tubes and think again. Girls under 16 wear them also. Parents buy them and big stores sell them. Not the kids.

Somepeople like their girlfriends dressed in school uniform (fancy-dress or for the bedroom). What are they thinking!?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Jaymond0 said:


> It is young yes, but to be fair, there are far more worse things in this crazy fukced up world.
> 
> http://cocoandcreme.com/2011/09/say-what-4-year-old-wins-contest-wearing-fake-breast-and-butt-pads-on-toddlers-and-tiaras/


that toddler thing is messed up. sexualising a 4 year old is wrong.






lol

i personally dont think it is wrong for this girl to compete at her age. It is her decision and she isnt doing anything wrong. If the judges or spectators are looking at her in anything other than a professional manner then that is a problem to be had with them not the girl or the fact that she is competing.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I felt slightly weird clicking on the thread let alone checking out the interview...... There is a dance festival called Horrocks...where the girls are as young as 8 wearing fake tans and skimpy outfits doing dances etc....very disturbing...now u mate say this is sport etc.... but at the end of the day...there is a lot of single men that come to these festivals...why would single men be interested in looking at young girls with hardly anything on?

I have personally seen these festivals due to work... They travel the country i am sure and have big competetions. I didn't feel comfortable with the whole thing.....

I strongly feel its wrong in my opinion these sorts of things........ It may be better if it were female judges judgin females and males vice a versa but its still disturbing to me.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IrishRaver said:


> And you'd be held liable for your actions against photographs of under age children.
> 
> ****ed up justice system, eh?


No you wouldnt.There is nothing illegal in the eyes of the law, in taking pictures of young children.Millions do so everyday.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> I see that people are agreeing with this comment, just because it happens doesnt make it right and just because this is worse doesnt make the 14yr old bikini competitor ok, thats like saying - rape is wrong, yeah but at least its not rape, murder and necrophilia! ok lil bit extreme but u get the point im making


I wasnt complicit or agreeable to this,Merely pointing it out as fact.I personally think its wrong to sexualise young girls.Which despite what they say, is really whats happening.


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

i heard some mention pedophilia, yet others mention the fact that she does look much older. there are sick individuals out there who respond to adverts such as Evian, does that mean ban the adverts??? as it could spark a response? or give them something to get excited about...i see people saying oh it should be 16 plus, yet im sure they also go on holidays, sit on beaches where girls younger are running round playing in the same dress. should we have a dress code for the beach????


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> Think bikini, think thongs, think short skirts, think boob tubes and think again. Girls under 16 wear them also. Parents buy them and big stores sell them. Not the kids.
> 
> Somepeople like their girlfriends dressed in school uniform (fancy-dress or for the bedroom). What are they thinking!?


so how does that make this ok?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bikinis and sh!t shouldn't be made for children..... End of


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

i think it is ridiculous that some of you think everyone needs motivation. a push over the edge, if a person is that way inclined then that is the way they are inclined. i've delved into that world and found that the girls that are targeted are younger and guys are usually 30's+. however urges can come at a younger age. Dont get me wrong though young teens are targeted because they are seen as easy to manipulate, but it's up to parents to teach and have a certain amount of influence over there children.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> age is just a friggin number. she probably carries herself like a person 10 years her age


Try telling that to pc davies when your getting done for underage indecent imagery on your laptop lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

i have mixed feelings on this, its a odd one thats for sure!

i would have thought that people would be more worried about the young girls not being mentally ready at that age to accept rejection if they dont place or come in the place they wanted, they are worried enough at that age about changes in their bodies....surely this could make it worse.

i have seen far worse driving through town, with kids having short skirts on getting ****ed and letting the world see, but in the case of this contest, its a contest lets not turn it into something sordid.

would i want my young daughter doing this, no probably not....would i let my son do it? yeah i probably would.

but lets not forget, seeing a teen in a swimsuit comp, is a lot different and not as tabboo as a teen in suggestive clothing, eg mini skirt, stockings, push up bra.... if you know what i mean?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> so how does that make this ok?


It was a point made to Breada when he said when he thinks of bikinis he thinks of women. The point says these clothes are being accepted by the parents who buy them for their kids which is wrong. These clothes are worn by kids even younger than 14.

So what's worse, a girl 14 yr old wearing a bikini on stage for no other reason than to be judged on her hard work or a 14 yr old wearing a micro skirt plus all the other stuff they wear around town which has been approved by their parents by buying it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> It was a point made to Breada when he said when he thinks of bikinis he thinks of women. The point says these clothes are being accepted by the parents who buy them for their kids which is wrong. These clothes are worn by kids even younger than 14.
> 
> So what's worse, a girl 14 yr old wearing a bikini on stage for no other reason than to be judged on her hard work or a 14 yr old wearing a micro skirt plus all the other stuff they wear around town which has been approved by their parents by buying it?


they are both wrong, thats the point i was making. just because one is wronger than the other dont make the other one right!


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

fatstuff? do you think it is right or wrong? that she is on stage?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dman said:


> fatstuff? do you think it is right or wrong? that she is on stage?


I think that its wrong that she should be judged on her figure at 14, i think its wrong that she should wear hardly anything at 14, i think its wrong that she should be dieting to low bf%'s at 14. so in short yes


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

i think it has nothing to do with me or you  i also prefer physique as to "figure" my little neice and nephew eat waffles and chocolate and bread yet remain "healthy" with low bodyfat. i find it ADMIRABLE that a girl of her age knows what she wants "olympia" lol and speaks with such conviction and has dedication, so much to stick to a diet high in protein, vitamins and minerals. your comment on her bodyfat is ridiculous, it is almost as if you are saying she is unhealthy by being the weight she is at?? is she?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

It's really is a strange one. It does seem wrong she is being judged on her figure due to her age... yet she was judged to have the best figure out of all the girls, so it also seems wrong to say she shouldn't be up there.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

id go prison for tht


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dman said:


> i think it has nothing to do with me or you  i also prefer physique as to "figure" my little neice and nephew eat waffles and chocolate and bread yet remain "healthy" with low bodyfat. i find it ADMIRABLE that a girl of her age knows what she wants "olympia" lol and speaks with such conviction and has dedication, so much to stick to a diet high in protein, vitamins and minerals. your comment on her bodyfat is ridiculous, it is almost as if you are saying she is unhealthy by being the weight she is at?? is she?


I don't know exactly how low you have to go be a figure competitor but females have to have a certain amount of bf on them, particularly when they are going through a change as delicate as puberty. As for having nothing to do with me, this is an open forum where I'm entitled to my opinion that is the whole point of a forum.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

dont see anything wrong in it tbh, they have beauty pageants from babies and up

nothing different here, a girl being judged on appearance, child models etcc..

fair play i say


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I think that its wrong that she should be judged on her figure at 14, *i think its wrong that she should wear hardly anything at 14*, i think its wrong that she should be dieting to low bf%'s at 14. so in short yes


tbh agree with that


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

your taking what i said personally, thats not the case. IN THE REAL WORLD our opinions mean nothing  get me? all that matters is her mental and physical condition. as previously mentiond she won the class. my little bother is going through puberty right now and he doesnt eat breakfast has a couple of sausage rolls for dinner and when he gets home a pizza lol yet he is already taller than me and stick thin (it's his body type). my mother has taken him to the dr's but nothing is wrong with him "medically" does this mean he is in danger?? i gurantee she eats better foods and gets more vitamins and mins than he does. lol my point is she is in no danger. or is she? and if she is enlighten me?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

It's been a interesting topic never the less.

I still think that any young girls or boys that seek to accomplish their goals or dream in what ever sport they choose should be nurtured and encourage by everyone.

I only wish others including myself was more driven at this age.

I wouldn't dream of discouraging any child of mine on the grounds of ill minded people.

Good luck to her.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's one them... say a 14/15 year old girl was in a beach volleyball team. It's a sport that basically sells it's self on sex appeal even though it's a legitimate Olympic game, should she not be allowed to participate due to the 2 piece bikinis they wear?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im sick of people saying kids competing in a sport at a young age is wrong .... its far worse sitting indoors eating pies playing xbox .

its the people that say its wrong that makes it wrong , the girl has worked hard for her sport good on her for having enough `balls` to get out there on stage .

its about time people seen the video for what it is and not turning it into something its not .

yes there is some fuking weirdos out there ....go and persecute them not the teen sporting stars .


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

teens do play volley ball, and i'll go back to my previous statement would you ban beaches and have a dress code,?? i've got videos of me running round at 4 tears old naked? is that wrong? or is it in fact the thoughts in sick individuals minds that is wrong? i wish i had such dedication when i was 14 years old lol my brother is a little younger and i have been trying to get him involved for years! if only. i say if only because i know if i could go back and do it propper i would lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

We shall have to agree to disagree but I guarantee to get into her condition she will have particularly low bf than a naturally skinny girl of the same age, just because she's sporting some leg muscle doesn't mean she's bigger than the skinny girls like her. I'm no doctor but I'm sure it can mess with your oestrogen and even delay puberty, not to mention the mental issues of appearance it might cause. Sorry if my comments have offended and if I'm wrong then I apologise.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Here's one them... say a 14/15 year old girl was in a beach volleyball team. It's a sport that basically sells it's self on sex appeal even though it's a legitimate Olympic game, should she not be allowed to participate due to the 2 piece bikinis they wear?


is there a Olympic under age swimming team? again pretty much the same thing...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> We shall have to agree to disagree but I guarantee to get into her condition she will have particularly low bf than a naturally skinny girl of the same age, just because she's sporting some leg muscle doesn't mean she's bigger than the skinny girls like her. I'm no doctor but I'm sure it can mess with your oestrogen and even delay puberty, not to mention the mental issues of appearance it might cause. Sorry if my comments have offended and if I'm wrong then I apologise.


i dont think you are wrong at all man, im sure it can mess with puberty also.

i dont think there is a right or wrong answer in this topic, its just down to how the individual see's this sort of thing...


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

if were going to kick up a fuss about this we may aswell ban gymnastics! lol also hey dude dont worry nothing you have said has been offensive.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cas:2545294 said:


> is there a Olympic under age swimming team? again pretty much the same thing...


No really because they ain't prancing around in make up, doing silly poses  for peado judges. Swimmers will be judged on their swimming and if they ain't good enough they'll practice to get better, A little girl may take no being good enough to heart and it could fcuk her up.

Bikinis should only be available in c cups and over and size 10 and over and that will solve all of lifes problems


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Can this be moved to male animal so i can give my real thoughts? :bounce:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dman:2545315 said:


> if were going to kick up a fuss about this we may aswell ban gymnastics! lol also hey dude dont worry nothing you have said has been offensive.


No gymnastics can not be band... Have you seen those under developed but muscular Russians


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

Ive got a mixed opinion on this, it is wrong really to me, like some other have mentioned, would you let your daughter compete?

She does look fantastic, but surely theres a time and a place like the beach for her to show off, TO PEOPLE OF HER OWN AGE GROUP !

I do find it funny how they film her right until she leaves just to show everyone her rear bumper !


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

breda breast size is individual there are 12 year olds out there bigger than C cup lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

cas said:


> is there a Olympic under age swimming team? again pretty much the same thing...


Exactly. I picked beach volleyball though because of the undeniable sexual overtones of the sport.

Girls mature into women (physically) far faster than boys into men. This is why girls of her age can hold their own and even win against older women in many sports. Not the same of males.

It may be uncomfortable to deal with, but however wrong we think it might or might not be, the bottom line is must of had the best body.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Breda said:


> No really because they ain't prancing around in make up, doing silly poses  for peado judges. Swimmers will be judged on their swimming and if they ain't good enough they'll practice to get better, A little girl may take no being good enough to heart and it could fcuk her up.
> 
> Bikinis should only be available in c cups and over and size 10 and over and that will solve all of lifes problems


Pedo judges.....really?

Sorry but this is just a silly comment.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dman:2545337 said:


> breda breast size is individual there are 12 year olds out there bigger than C cup lol


That's fine mate.... They can do what ever show they want, catagory C cup and over


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

antayres you cant blame her for their filming her "bumper"? im still surprised that some are making this a sexual thing. when i see male bodybuilders or female i dont look at them and think "ohhh yehhhh i wanna **** themmm yeahh" it isnt sexual., for me anyway. that's an individual thing. when i look on, it's for inspiration, not sexual gratification.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The Big [URL=Dog:2545350]Dog:2545350[/URL] said:


> Pedo judges.....really?
> 
> Sorry but this is just a silly comment.


It was a joke big guy x


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

dman said:


> antayres you cant blame her for their filming her "bumper"? im still surprised that some are making this a sexual thing. when i see male bodybuilders or female i dont look at them and think "ohhh yehhhh i wanna **** themmm yeahh" it isnt sexual., for me anyway. that's an individual thing. when i look on, it's for inspiration, not sexual gratification.


Fair Enough - Calm down


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Let's hope she's a nice well rounded individual when she's 19 and 20 with no problems with her reproductive organs and no issues mentally (think positive thoughts fats)


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

she should come back when shes hit puberty ....erghhh...she does look good im not denying that ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

again another topical thread turns into sexual remarks grow up guys .

in her country the age of consent is 14 the judges can view her as they please .

i kinda age with fatstuff in that yes it may have an effect on her menstrual system in future however she looks healthy and id bet she is within a safe bf% range .

fair play to the girl she is doing what she loves .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Vickky said:


> she should come back when shes hit puberty ....erghhh...she does look good im not denying that ...


whats to say she hasn't hit puberty already ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DJay said:


> Can this be moved to male animal so i can give my real thoughts? :bounce:


Is that meant to be funny mate ?

Can you please explain why you need it moving to a male only forum to give your true thoughts ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> whats to say she hasn't hit puberty already ?


She's definitely hit it, but she's not through it which is what I think she was getting at


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

lol i am.... i might be the only one but, i look forward to seeing her in the future, she looks promising.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Has a big campaign not kicked off in the UK now about reporting things that sexualise young girls ?


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Is that meant to be funny mate ?
> 
> Can you please explain why you need it moving to a male only forum to give your true thoughts ?


The first one, i guess it wasnt then :thumbdown:


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

fatstuff i genuinely dont know, can you or someone else tell me what problems she will have with reproductive organs??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Has a big campaign not kicked off in the UK now about reporting things that sexualise young girls ?


yeah seen that this morning some website you can go to to restrict porn semi porno images and stuff .

its good in a way but i do think we are all prudes when it comes to sex and nudity i mean its human nature right ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DJay said:


> The first one, i guess it wasnt then :thumbdown:


IMO opinion mate no, sorry for being a miserable git but l find the mere insinuation of sexual refferences to a child repulsive..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol why do the threads about underage girls or gay activities always last the longest on here? Just sayin ha!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dman said:


> fatstuff i genuinely dont know, can you or someone else tell me what problems she will have with reproductive organs??


erm they wouldnt work :confused1:

anorexic young girls can severely mess their reproductive organs up and stop menstrual cycles too meaning no kids .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> yeah seen that this morning some website you can go to to restrict porn semi porno images and stuff .
> 
> its good in a way but i do think we are all prudes when it comes to sex and nudity i mean its human nature right ?


I am a great believer in kids being allowed to be kids mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dman said:


> fatstuff i genuinely dont know, can you or someone else tell me what problems she will have with reproductive organs??


Like I said mate, I'm not 100% on the ins and outs but I'm pretty sure it can delay puberty and other stuff.


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

girls start puberty between 8 and 13 years of age according to netdoctor


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm sure any responsible parents would have been consulted by a physician, dietician etc.

Doubt if they went in to this blind.


----------



## 0000_soldier (Aug 9, 2011)

I think 14 is young, its proven that low body fat lvls are not gd for women, i think when lee priest did it all though it did not effect his height as his was genetic (proper research) kai was 14, i think it was foolish to start competition at a young age is alot of pressure, mentally i think sum1 shld be about 21y/o. Dieting at a young age is foolish, when you slip you feel guilt etc shld train to be the best that you can be not what ppl want you to be, women already have pressure from magazines, i know all are not the same calorie restriction, which she most likely used is not healthy.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

0000_soldier said:


> I think 14 is young, its proven that low body fat lvls are not gd for women, i think when lee priest did it all though it did not effect his height as his was genetic (proper research) kai was 14, i think it was foolish to start competition at a young age is alot of pressure, mentally i think sum1 shld be about 21y/o. Dieting at a young age is foolish, when you slip you feel guilt etc shld train to be the best that you can be not what ppl want you to be, women already have pressure from magazines, i know all are not the same calorie restriction, which she most likely used is not healthy.


Regarding her physical and mental well being... would these issues not effect competitors her age in other sports though? Also, as long as there isn't any neglect, should she and her parents not be the only people who can judge this?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l also point out there are 3 sexual inuendo's on this thread re this 14 yr old CHILD...

So again l ask how can it be ok ?

These comments may have been jokes but FFS how is it funny ?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

2004mark:2545502 said:


> Regarding her physical and mental well being... would these issues not effect competitors her age in other sports though? Also, as long as there isn't any neglect, should she and her parents not be the only people who can judge this?


TBH mate I don't think other sports are very relevant as they are based on a level of skill and not a level of body fat

You can practice volleyball everyday and get better you can't practice dieting


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:2545513 said:


> Can l also point out there are 3 sexual inuendo's on this thread re this 14 yr old CHILD...
> 
> So again l ask how can it be ok ?
> 
> These comments may have been jokes but FFS how is it funny ?


In my defence mate I was trying to lighten the mood because things were gettin a bit heated


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> In my defence mate I was trying to lighten the mood because things were gettin a bit heated


Sorry mate didnt see your so thats 4...

I know l come across as an old fuddy duddy mate but TBH l couldnt give a fu*k.....

I really cant see whats funny in sexualising kids in any way..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Milky said:


> Can l also point out there are 3 sexual inuendo's on this thread re this 14 yr old CHILD...
> 
> So again l ask how can it be ok ?
> 
> These comments may have been jokes but FFS how is it funny ?


Thing is, if we weren't informed of her age how many of us deny she has a sexually attractive figure. Dress her in nothing but heals, tan and a skimpy bikini comments will be made, because the only thing that says we shouldn't is a number. I guess this is why people have a problem with the whole idea of a 14 year old entering and winning a pro card for the bikini class.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Thing is, if we weren't informed of her age how many of us deny she has a sexually attractive figure. Dress her in nothing but heals, tan and a skimpy bikini comments will be made, because the only thing that says we shouldn't is a number. I guess this is why people have a problem with the whole idea of a 14 year old entering and winning a pro card for the bikini class.


Agreed, she doesn't look 14 but its still wrong :no:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> TBH mate* I don't think other sports are very relevant* as they are based on a level of skill and not a level of body fat
> 
> You can practice volleyball everyday and get better you can't practice dieting


Well they are, because he mentions the mental pressure it would put on her. There are other sports require conditioning that isn't a million miles away from that expected in bikini class too.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Sorry mate didnt see your so thats 4...
> 
> I know l come across as an old fuddy duddy mate but TBH l couldnt give a fu*k.....
> 
> I really cant see whats funny in sexualising kids in any way..


You are an old fuddy duddy but u have a very valid point


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:2545569 said:


> Sorry mate didnt see your so thats 4...
> 
> I know l come across as an old fuddy duddy mate but TBH l couldnt give a fu*k.....
> 
> I really cant see whats funny in sexualising kids in any way..


Nah mate its still be 3, I didn't sexualise the kid, little girls in bikinis is sexualising them and that was my initial point but I did go off topic about bra sizes.

You are an old fuddy duddy but you're a good man and I've agreed with all your points


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Thing is, if we weren't informed of her age how many of us deny she has a sexually attractive figure. Dress her in nothing but heals, tan and a skimpy bikini comments will be made, because the only thing that says we shouldn't is a number. I guess this is why people have a problem with the whole idea of a 14 year old entering and winning a pro card for the bikini class.


For me personally mate i dont sexualise anything under 25, ok l am 41 with a 22 yr old daughter which does influence my opinion, l dont deny nor apologise for that... but FFS how old can a 14 yr old actually look then ???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Nah mate its still be 3, I didn't sexualise the kid, little girls in bikinis is sexualising them and that was my initial point but I did go off topic about bra sizes.
> 
> You are an old fuddy duddy but you're a good man and I've agreed with all your points


Ah right sorry mate mis understanding...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Milky said:


> For me personally mate i dont sexualise anything under 25, ok l am 41 with a 22 yr old daughter which does influence my opinion, l dont deny nor apologise for that... but FFS how old can a *14 yr old actually look then* ???


I'd say quite easily the same age a glamour model that you see in newspapers every day. Anyway, I'm not disagreeing with you, just saying I think the smutty remarks are inevitable, hence why the whole idea of a 14 year old in nothing but tan, heals and a bikini is not one that sits comfortable with some. However should she not be allowed to participate because of these remarks and attitudes?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

2004mark:2545596 said:


> Well they are, because he mentions the mental pressure it would put on her. There are other sports require conditioning that isn't a million miles away from that expected in bikini class too.


I haven't seen the video by the way. Everything in life will put mental pressure on her in some way, that's life. You can practice volleyball but you can't practice a diet, that's why I'm saying other sports aren't really relevant


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

2004mark said:


> I'd say quite easily the same age a glamour model that you see in newspapers every day. Anyway, I'm not disagreeing with you, just saying I think the smutty remarks are inevitable, hence why the whole idea of a 14 year old in nothing but tan, heals and a bikini is not one that sits comfortable with some. However should she not be allowed to participate because of these remarks and attitudes?


No mate she should not be able to participate in a bikini or anything else that can sexualise her IMO...


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

In my view the problem is not within the pressure competition puts on, within dieting (I think the first time I tried dieting I was 13 - not that I needed it at that age!) or the training. Problem is with the division the girl has chosen. Let's just not be silly - bikini competitions are about SEXUAL appeal, about tits and ass. If anybody tries to tell me its different then don't forget to tell me as well why do implants get bigger every time girls get on stage and why do bikini competitions are" won from the rear?"

So if girl at age of 14 gets a Pro card in this type of event do not try to draw me parallels with swimming here!

I do not have a problem with bikini comps as such - it might open doors to the fitness/bikini modelling to the right woman. But age restrictions should be in place.

By the way - is there a minimum age for any bodybuilding event in UK?


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe it would be more acceptable if she wasnt wearing a bikini and high heels? I agree sexualizing young girls or boys for that matter is very wrong but the idea of the comp isnt about how sexy she is.

Imo 14 is a bit young and 16 would be better but at least she is doing something she likes & can obviously stick to, I guess she probally comes from a BB family so is following in her parents footsteps.

I have to say I dont have kids myself but seeing some of the stuff mates teenage daughters get up to I think I would prefer it if I did have a daughter for her to be doing this instead of hanging around, drinking, smoking & other far worse things.....!

I agree in an ideal world kids could be kids and enjoy being inocent for much longer than they do today but we dont live in an ideal world so we just have to guide them the best we can.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

2004mark:2545624 said:


> I'd say quite easily the same age a glamour model that you see in newspapers every day. Anyway, I'm not disagreeing with you, just saying I think the smutty remarks are inevitable, hence why the whole idea of a 14 year old in nothing but tan, heals and a bikini is not one that sits comfortable with some. However should she not be allowed to participate because of these remarks and attitudes?


No she shouldn't be able to participate Not until the age of consent.

She can train as much as she likes but she should should have to wait till shes 16 to compete


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Whoooooaaaaa!

Somone correct me if im wrong here now but if rap where to banng one of them girls bof 14 years of age over in spain, even thou its legal in spain woul dhe get prosecuted in the uk. Just curious as im near sure that if your brought up in the uk then when your abroad working then you still have to adbide by uk law. Im near sure ive read that up somehwere.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Avena said:


> In my view the problem is not within the pressure competition puts on, within dieting (I think the first time I tried dieting I was 13 - not that I needed it at that age!) or the training. Problem is with the division the girl has chosen. Let's just not be silly - bikini competitions are about SEXUAL appeal, about tits and ass. If anybody tries to tell me its different then don't forget to tell me as well why do implants get bigger every time girls get on stage and why do bikini competitions are" won from the rear?"
> 
> So if girl at age of 14 gets a Pro card in this type of event do not try to draw me parallels with swimming here!
> 
> ...


I honestly didnt know bikini comps where about sexual appeal ' tits and ass'..........I've never been to one. If this is the case it changes things - no I dont think a 14 year old should be in a comp where the judges are looking for the sexiest girl or the girl with the best ass & tits. There should defo be an age restriction for this sort of comp if this is what they are judging on.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Whoooooaaaaa!
> 
> Somone correct me if im wrong here now but if rap where to banng one of them girls bof 14 years of age over in spain, even thou its legal in spain woul dhe get prosecuted in the uk. Just curious as im near sure that if your brought up in the uk then when your abroad working then you still have to adbide by uk law. Im near sure ive read that up somehwere.


if that were true then no english man would even bother going to amsterdam, but in the case you are talking i would imagine so....?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cas said:


> if that were true then no english man would even bother going to amsterdam, but in the case you are talking i would imagine so....?


Are you saying the prostitutes in Amsterdam are underage mate ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> No she shouldn't be able to participate Not until the age of consent.
> 
> She can train as much as she likes but she should should have to wait till shes 16 to compete


16 is the UK's age of consent. it's 13 in Spain where the comp was.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

2004mark said:


> 16 is the UK's age of consent. it's 13 in Spain where the comp was.


Do you know the reason why its 13


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

gymfit said:


> I honestly didnt know bikini comps where about sexual appeal ' tits and ass'..........I've never been to one. If this is the case it changes things - no I dont think a 14 year old should be in a comp where the judges are looking for the sexiest girl or the girl with the best ass & tits. There should defo be an age restriction for this sort of comp if this is what they are judging on.


There's video of IFBB bikini comp if any doubts...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

cultivator said:


> Do you know the reason why its 13


No, but I think there are other laws in place to protect under 16s.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

jail bait ...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

2004mark:2545752 said:


> 16 is the UK's age of consent. it's 13 in Spain where the comp was.


Fair enough

Still doesn't sit right with me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Vinney said:


> jail bait ...


Not really...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l also ask where does it end ?

Is this is accepted in a few yrs time do we allow 12 yr olds, then 10 ?

Fu*k it lets have some 8 yr olds up there as well..... its only a number !!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> Fair enough
> 
> Still doesn't sit right with me


Me either tbh

But still think if the rules of the competition have no age restrictions then the decision should be with the parents.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

good job there are no thought police


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> good job there are no thought police


yes mate as i would have been locked up and the key thrown away X


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I really am not sure about this. On the one hand i think if someone is physically and emotionally mature enough to train and compete in any sport, then age doesn't matter at all - and this girl appears to be fine in both of these things.

On the otherhand, when children or young adults compete in any sport there's always the potential issue of exploitation, and so there needs to be some kind of ruling to prevent it - and a minium age requirement is one thing that can help.

From the point of view of sexualization, I guess it depends on how you view what figure competition is all about - to me it's nothing to do with selling sex, a figure contest is pretty much exactly the same as a bodybuilding contest just with different judging criteria... a 14 year old wearing a thong in a figure contest has nothing to do with sex for me, its simply that she is wearing the appropriate clothing for the sport she is competing in.

If however the first thing most people associate with it is sexual then that's a sign that maybe it is inappropriate even if not intended to be, as the idea that 14 year olds are objects of sexual desire is not one that should be encouraged.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

2004mark said:


> No, but I think there are other laws in place to protect under 16s.


Because mary was suppose to be 13 when she had jesus. Just for teh record, joseph was suppose to be in his 70's so try and get your head around that one,lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cultivator:2545880 said:


> Because mary was suppose to be 13 when she had jesus. Just for teh record, joseph was suppose to be in his 70's so try and get your head around that one,lol


Mary was a vigin mate... Get your head around that


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Jesus is fake.. Get your head around that :lol:


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Cant get on the website at work, can someone puit the pics on here?
> 
> Amazed that someone that age can have that level of committment!! Good luck to her i say, i dont think its wrong at all, *judges are judging the physique, not perving over them*.....


I sure hope so


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Fat said:


> Jesus is fake.. Get your head around that :lol:


reps


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I really am not sure about this. On the one hand i think if someone is physically and emotionally mature enough to train and compete in any sport, then age doesn't matter at all - and this girl appears to be fine in both of these things.
> 
> On the otherhand, when children or young adults compete in any sport there's always the potential issue of exploitation, and so there needs to be some kind of ruling to prevent it - and a minium age requirement is one thing that can help.
> 
> ...


Lol your posts are so good, you're such a good writer


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

2004mark said:


> No, but I think there are other laws in place to protect under 16s.


yeah its called keep fcukin Raptor indoors until they have all gone to bed pmsl


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yeah its called keep fcukin Raptor indoors until they have all gone to bed pmsl


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

2004mark said:


> 16 is the UK's age of consent. it's 13 in Spain where the comp was.


In answer to the other post, yes it's 13 and you could pull one in front of a policeman, only 'rule' is that you can't lie about your age

So if you're 25 and you say 19, then you can be done - however i stay 16 plus anyway


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Jesus, she should still be messing around with make-up and gossiping about boys at 14, she looks about 30!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> Jesus is fake.. Get your head around that :lol:


Not strictly true, Jesus did exist, it's just that he was ahead of his time and took advantage of everybody's naivety and monopolised on it, it's just that everybody thought he was so great with his derren brown mind tricks that they believed everything he said. That's just my opinion though :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol your posts are so good, you're such a good writer


lol, cheers Raptor - I have the gift being able to chat rubbish, but dress it up like gold! :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> lol, cheers Raptor - I have the gift being able to chat rubbish, but dress it up like gold! :lol:


I sincerely meant it, every post that i read from you i'm blown away by not only the information content but the way its worded.

Personally i enjoy reading good information that has been worded correctly, you ever thought of doing articles for papers / magazines?


----------



## baldwanus (Oct 10, 2011)

as far as the training/dieting/lifestyle goes, theres much worse things a teenager could be doing....if shes able to beat the older competitors after just a year of training, more power to her. would imagine she'll have a nice long career ahead of her


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

Is it wrong or or am i getting older? If it was a lad, (Not being sexist) i suppose we wouldnt say much but fair play to the lass.


----------

